# The test date is set!



## JWalters (Dec 4, 2014)

I just made my appointment to take my exam. I'm going next Wednesday.

I took my class final yesterday and finished the class with a 96 average.  Been studying test prep materials for the national test since about the half way mark. I have felt a healthy amount of confident throughout-now I'm starting to freak out a little.

Any advice to stay sane for the next six days as well as suggestions on material to review that I might not find obvious? My current plan is to go back and review any areas where I got questions wrong in my practice exams and then go through each chapter in the Brady text and be sure that I can meet all the objectives without peeking in the text. Review skill sheets, although I feel confident that I do have those memorized verbatim at this point.

This point seemed like forever-away a couple months ago. I'm so excited to see an end in sight!! (and a new beginning for the next stage!)


----------



## Dfib23 (Dec 6, 2014)

Put trust in the hard work you have done so far. Best of luck in the exam.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't study the night or if you can the day before or of the test.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 6, 2014)

JWalters said:


> I just made my appointment to take my exam. I'm going next Wednesday.
> 
> I took my class final yesterday and finished the class with a 96 average.  Been studying test prep materials for the national test since about the half way mark. I have felt a healthy amount of confident throughout-now I'm starting to freak out a little.



Man, I'm right there with you. Academics have always been my strong suit, but the NREMT is making my knees knock more than I'm used to. I typically test well, but for some reason I'm sweating this test. Like you I've put in a lot of time studying, did well in the class, and have done plenty of review. I take my NREMT on Dec. 9.

Here's to hard work paying off! You'll do great.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## JWalters (Dec 6, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Man, I'm right there with you. Academics have always been my strong suit, but the NREMT is making my knees knock more than I'm used to. I typically test well, but for some reason I'm sweating this test. Like you I've put in a lot of time studying, did well in the class, and have done plenty of review. I take my NREMT on Dec. 9.
> 
> Here's to hard work paying off! You'll do great.
> 
> ...



Well, glad I'm not the only one  Positive thoughts for the both of us, then!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

If you have a strong understanding of the curriculum objectives, you will have no issues with the NREMT test. 

Just remember, there may be several answers that seem correct, but always look for the "most correct" answer. Good luck.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 7, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> If you have a strong understanding of the curriculum objectives, you will have no issues with the NREMT test.
> 
> Just remember, there may be several answers that seem correct, but always look for the "most correct" answer. Good luck.



Yeah, I can usually knock out two answers right away as being nonsensical. That "most correct" answer, however, is really a moving target of personal interpretation. To this day I have combative discussions about answers to certain questions about "most correct."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, the test answers aren't able to be appealed. 

Luckily, most people pass it, move on and don't ever give the NREMT another thought, unless they have to recert by exam.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

For the most correct answer just remember this order
1. Scene Safety
2. BSI
3. Airway
4. Breathing
5. Circulation
6. BLS Care
7. ALC Care 

So if you have one answer that is comes from Breathing like apply oxygen, and the rest are BLS Care answers, the Answer is 99.99% Oxygen.


----------



## JWalters (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, all.  I've reviewed and re-read...at this point I am just really anxious to get it over with and move on with things!!


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 8, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> For the most correct answer just remember this order
> 1. Scene Safety
> 2. BSI
> 3. Airway
> ...



Thanks for this. I'm going to write this on my palm and see if they catch it at the testing center during the strip search, wanding, and polygraph exam.

M.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 8, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Thanks for this. I'm going to write this on my palm and see if they catch it at the testing center during the strip search, wanding, and polygraph exam.
> 
> M.


If you remember your trauma/medical worksheet and the order it is on those sheets, and answer the questions in correspondence to that, than you will be fine.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2014)

JWalters said:


> I just made my appointment to take my exam. I'm going next Wednesday.
> 
> I took my class final yesterday and finished the class with a 96 average.  Been studying test prep materials for the national test since about the half way mark. I have felt a healthy amount of confident throughout-now I'm starting to freak out a little.
> 
> ...



Best of Luck!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Man, I'm right there with you. Academics have always been my strong suit, but the NREMT is making my knees knock more than I'm used to. I typically test well, but for some reason I'm sweating this test. Like you I've put in a lot of time studying, did well in the class, and have done plenty of review. I take my NREMT on Dec. 9.
> 
> Here's to hard work paying off! You'll do great.
> 
> ...



Best of Luck!  Hope all went well today for you.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 9, 2014)

Jason said:


> Best of Luck!  Hope all went well today for you.


Thanks, Bro. I think it went well. It stopped me at 71 questions and I feel pretty good about it. The test was throwing me some good hardballs. I'll post the results as soon as I get them.


----------



## Jason (Dec 10, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Thanks, Bro. I think it went well. It stopped me at 71 questions and I feel pretty good about it. The test was throwing me some good hardballs. I'll post the results as soon as I get them.



Excellent!  Sounds good.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 10, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaand PAAAASSSED! Woot!


----------



## JWalters (Dec 10, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand PAAAASSSED! Woot!



Awesome, nice work!

I sat at 12:13, it cut me off at exactly 70 questions at 12:42. 15:02 NREMT updated to show..PASSED!

I will say, I felt prepared but it was still a lot more difficult to take than I expected.

I'm dreading the day ( much as anticipating it) that I am ready to sit for me medic.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 10, 2014)

JWalters said:


> Awesome, nice work!
> 
> I sat at 12:13, it cut me off at exactly 70 questions at 12:42. 15:02 NREMT updated to show..PASSED!
> 
> ...



Awesome job. I was told that if the test seemed difficult that meant I was probably doing well because the test is adaptive and gives you increasingly harder questions until you miss a question, then it drops it down a bit. My instructor told me, "If you don't feel like crap after the test then you probably didn't pass."

So true.

M.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2014)

JWalters and Emergency Metaphysics, 
 Congratulations!! 
Time to start saving lives


----------



## Knighttime (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## JWalters (Dec 12, 2014)

Jason said:


> JWalters and Emergency Metaphysics,
> Congratulations!!
> Time to start saving lives



Thanks.


----------

